
Jeannie, an API for building Siri-like apps - fosk
https://www.mashape.com/pannous/jeannie
======
protomyth
I wonder if the folks programming Inform[1] and Prolog are going to have the
advantage when it comes to Siri-style apps.

[1] <http://inform7.com>

------
singularity2001
Did anyone compare it to Zypr? Which one is easier to use / more complete?

------
fatbat
The free API limits it to 30 calls/day only.

